# Omg!



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

My man proposed to me!!!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Whoo! Hoo! Congrats! :smile:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Meal do Naidheachd



(I'm a wee bit rusty but I think thats right, congrats)


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations :smile:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

neo71665 said:


> Meal do Naidheachd
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm a wee bit rusty but I think thats right, congrats)


Most of us (95%) do not speak gaelic, English is my first language so I have no idea what that means lol.

Thanks


----------



## DobieGirl (Nov 29, 2008)

Congratulations! Wishing you many years of happiness.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

May you both be blessed with many wonderful years,congratulation:star:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW congrats to ya.. That is so kool. :cocktail::cheers::whoo:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Weeeee!! :blob1::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow!!!! Congrats chick!!!!! 

--FruitCake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to you.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome, Congrats to you both!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish you many many happy years together!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess congrats is in order but did you say yes or no lol


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

squirky said:


> I guess congrats is in order but did you say yes or no lol


:chortle: that is what I was thinking . . I would figure it was a "yes" since this thread is here . . . :noidea:

and if so :wav: CONGRATS!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Most of us (95%) do not speak gaelic, English is my first language so I have no idea what that means lol.
> 
> Thanks




Means congratulations, English is my first language. I didn't trying to learn gaelic until about 2 years ago and its only a few phrases. I've always found your sig funny because unless I'm wrong (is very likely) it translates I'm a proud man, I live in scotland.


lol, but it simply means congrats.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

YAY! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Way to go!!!! That is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## cbprincess (Apr 2, 2009)

Wooooohooooo!!!

With a ring or a new bow?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

cbprincess said:


> Wooooohooooo!!!
> 
> With a ring or a new bow?


Ring


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yay!! Congrats!! :hello2:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

YEAH!!!!! That is awesome!

Let's see a picture of the ring


----------



## babydeer (Jan 7, 2010)

WooooHoooo Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations!

(Okay, being the gal who isn't straight doesn't mean I don't truly share happiness for a lady who finds great love, regardless!)

Do you have a date set? Any idea on a dress? (K wore custom natural suede, I wore undyed silk)


----------



## jamied_2008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Good for you both!! Best wishes.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

O'Gnaw said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (Okay, being the gal who isn't straight doesn't mean I don't truly share happiness for a lady who finds great love, regardless!)
> 
> Do you have a date set? Any idea on a dress? (K wore custom natural suede, I wore undyed silk)


Not yet as I still have to get through 2 more years of university, he is going back there to studying for his bachelors too. It could be a few years yet but I'd love to get married on a beautiful beach. I have a big family and a lot of friends in Scotland and he has his family and friends in MS so we are not sure yet where we'd get married.


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

That's a sensible approach, Scotsbowhunter!


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats!!!

If he is a shooter too see if he is up for the challenge I gave my man (sucess yet to be determined  )

Tell him that he needs to robin-hood your arrow @ the end of the ceremony (think unity candle), then you will know if it was meant to be - LOL. Better yet, you take the second shot and show him how it is done!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

O'Gnaw said:


> That's a sensible approach, Scotsbowhunter!


Thanks for the compliment! 



> Congrats!!!
> 
> If he is a shooter too see if he is up for the challenge I gave my man (sucess yet to be determined )
> 
> Tell him that he needs to robin-hood your arrow @ the end of the ceremony (think unity candle), then you will know if it was meant to be - LOL. Better yet, you take the second shot and show him how it is done!


He's a sexy Mississippi boy  The wedding will be fun, yall are invited!!!


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Awwwww congrats! ♥


----------

